# Brandungsangeln in Norden/Norddeich



## AGV Furrer (1. Juni 2015)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir haben uns kurzfristig entschlossen die nächsten Tage mit dem Wohnmobil nach Norden/Norddeich zu fahren. Dort würde ich gerne ein mal das Brandungsangeln versuchen - bei uns in Hessen eine nicht gerade übliche Fischerei 

Eine Ausrüstung (Rute/Rolle/Systeme usw.) habe ich mir bei einem Freund geliehen, also alles vorhanden.

Ich habe jetzt in 2 Angelläden in Südbrookmerland angerufen und gefragt ob man dort Watwürmer kaufen könne - beides mal eine klare Absage. 
Da ich wohl nicht die Zeit haben werde mich im Watwurmgraben zu versuchen brauche ich euren Rat.

Womit sonst lohnt es sich dort zu fischen? 

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Wobakiller (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Norden/Norddeich*

moin,

in nordeich kannst ja selber wattis ausgraben das geht ja fix.
allerdings wird das angeln da eher bescheiden bis zur 0 nr. enden.

Das wattenmeer ist leider fischleer geworden die letzten Jahre,
wünsche dir aber trotzdem ein dickes Petri

gruss jens


----------



## Stefan660 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Norden/Norddeich*

Vielleicht mal im Hafen von Norddeich probieren auf Plattfische zu angeln. Im Hafen stehen die Chancen wohl noch am besten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Norden/Norddeich*

Häfen sind immer gut. Wenn keine Wattwürmer vorhanden sind eignen sich auch Krabben und Fisch. Problem bei Krabben ist nur das sie schlecht am Haken halten, wenn man mit schwerer Montage angelt und weit wirft. Fisch ist problematisch, weil das der Köder ist wo die Krabben am stärksten drauf reagieren (finde ich) Als Notlösung gehts aber. Fürchte nur das die Tipps etwas zu spät kamen


----------



## ViperX7777 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Norden/Norddeich*

Hallo zusammen,

 ich versuche mal den Thread wiederzubeleben.
 Wir planen kommendes Wochenende von Freitag bis Dienstag nach Pfingsten auch mit dem Wohnmobil in Norden Norddeich zu verbringen.
 Angelruten sollen natürlich mit.
 Wie stehen die Chancen im Hafen?
 Grundmontage mit Wurm, Köfi oder Käse, Wurst etc.?
 Oder eher Pose mit Maden am Haken?
 Oder lohnt sich vielleicht der Versuch des Spinnfischens am ehesten?
 Ist das Angeln im Hafen erlaubt und brauche ich dafür eine Tageskarte?
 Habe bei Google Maps gesehen, dass einige Wohnmobile am Wasser nördlich des Yachtzentrum Störtebeker stehen. Lohnt sich das Fischen hier oder welche Stelle im Hafen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
 Auf den offiziellen Webseiten gibt es leider keinerlei Infos dazu.
 Danke euch im voraus.

 Gruß aus Köln


----------

